# Issues with GIMP



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

I was downloading gimp for my MacBook, and what happens is the program forwards me to choose an application to open it.

I have the Tiger version macbook, and this OS is up to date. The problem is I am not sure what is going wrong that GIMP would forward me to choose an application.

Any questions to narrow down the problem feel free to ask me. Appreciate the help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is the file extension of the download from the Gimp website? It should be .DMG.


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> What is the file extension of the download from the Gimp website? It should be .DMG.


It is. I can open it fine, but the problem is it tells me to drag and drop the GIMP icon to applications, and when I do, it forwards me to chose an application to open it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Instead of using the Applications folder shortcut icon that is in the DMG, open a new window and goto your Applications folder and drag it from window to window.


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, I believe I did what you said. I created a new folder, then moved all the items to it.

After that I moved the GIMP icon to the application window, and it told me to choose an application.

For extra measure I moved the entire folder over to the application window, and the same thing happened.

I might have missed a step, did I do the right steps?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Right click on the Gimp icon and select get info, what does it say?


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

Kind: Application (Universal)

Size: 273.6 MB on disk

Where: Application/Gimp
Created: March28, 2010 3:34
Modified: Same date as created.
Version: 2.6.8p1, (C) 2001-2009

Ownership and permission: Read and Write.


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

On a side note I tried to install X11 on my macbook but it won't let me telling me I have a newer version of it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

X11 isn't the issue right now. One thing I do notice is that it says it's a Universal app. That shouldn't be a problem, but you might want to go find the Intel version, which mine comes up as. Did you get it from this site?


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> X11 isn't the issue right now. One thing I do notice is that it says it's a Universal app. That shouldn't be a problem, but you might want to go find the Intel version, which mine comes up as. Did you get it from this site?


Actually yes that's where I got it. Does that require AMD instead of intel?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, there are no Macs with AMD CPUs. The other Mac CPU is PowerPC (PPC). Universal should run on both, but sometimes on Intel Macs it doesn't always work right is Rosetta isn't installed. The first time you run it, it may ask for the admin password so that it can "install" itself, which is running some scripts. But because it does interface through X11, I'm not sure what to tell you could be the issue. The X11 you tried to install, was it from here?


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

No didn't get X11 from there, should I try that?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I would. If you follow their instructions for installing it, it will give you the latest version of X11 that works with Aqua.


----------



## Selezar (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I updated the system through a macport, now GIMP will appear then disappear. I'm beginning to consider if I should just upgrade my OS to leopard or snow leopard.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you are running an older OS, did you make sure you got the correct version of Gimp? They are OS specific.


----------

